# Review of ThruNite TN12 with measurements and outdoor beamshots



## HKJ (Oct 9, 2011)

[size=+3]ThruNite TN12[/size]














ThruNite started a few years ago with a small light, then they added a very good thrower (Catapult) and has lately added lots of other lights to their range. The light I am looking at here is a compact light in 18650 size. The light has 4 brightness settings and a strobe, to change between them the head must be twisted loose then tight. On/off is done with a forward tail switch. The light is made of aluminum with hard-anodized (Type 3) finish.









The light is delivered in a cardboard box with a window and some FL1 specification on the outside






The box contains the light, 2 extra o-rings, lanyard, split ring, extra rubber boot, extra switch, holster and a instruction sheet.












The light uses a LOP (*L*ight *o*range *p*eel) reflector with a XM-L led in the center. The bezel has a light crenellation.






The head has some faces on it, they give a little grip when changing level, but do not work as an anti roll device. There are no cooling fins and with this small head it will be difficult to get rid of all the heat, as can be seen later ThruNite has a fine solution for this. 






The user interface is simple, just loosen and tighten the head to select next setting. The light is with memory and will remember the last setting used. My copy of the light had a serious problem with mode skipping, i.e. it might jump more than one step forward for each loosen/tighten sequence. A cleaning solved this problem.






The backside of the head shows the connection to the battery that is reinforced with a metal plate, this makes it possible to use flat top batteries in the light. The golden ring at the periphery was the part I had to clean, together with the threads to make the mode change work. 









The battery tube has square cut threads and o-rings to seal the light. The tail thread is anodized, making it possible to lock out the light. 






On the body is a knurling with a good grip. 






Inside the battery tube was a extra plastic tube, making it possible to use 16340 batteries with very little rattle.












In the tailcap is the usual spring. The switch is mounted lower than the two ridges, making it possible for the light to tail stand.
With a split ring mounted in one of the holes, it is possible to use the lanyard.









A holster is supplied with the light.






Here is all the part the light can be disassembled in without tools.


The light is a slim and light weight, making it a good EDC (*e*very *d*ay *c*arry) light and it can put out a lot of light. A forward switch, that does not change modes is a nice feature. The thermal limit is a good safety feature and it does not do anything before the light is very hot, I like it this way. I would have preferred a brighter medium level and full performance on a single 18650 battery. 



[size=+3]Technical specification and measurements[/size]






The light is rated for use with 1x18650 or 2x16340 LiIon batteries, but not for CR123 (A look at the runtime explains why). The light works fine with all 18650 batteries from 65 to 70 mm long, but some 16340 batteries are to long for it.

Measured size and weight:
Length: 117 mm
Diameter: 21 mm to 25.5 mm
Weight: 97 gram with 2x16350 and 107 gram with AW18650-26. 

The light uses a Cree XM-L led.






In the above table I have collected all modes, measured at 3.7 volt (i.e. with one LiIon batteries). All the estimated runtimes are with a 186500 LiIon battery. The estimated lumen is scale from the specified maximum, measured at 7.4 volt.






The first voltage sweep is done in high mode, the light has stabilization down to about 4 volt, this means that it reaches full output with a fresh LiIon battery, but will immediately start to drop in output. The spike just below 3 volt is a battery low warning.






Medium is much lower than high and stabilizes better (maybe this has something to do with less heat), with the lower current it can also keep the light stabilized down to 3 volt. 






Low does also have perfect stabilization.






I had to try 2xCR123 in the light, but they did not like the high current draw, as can be seen they lasted less than 10 minutes, before output dropped.
16340 did better, they could keep full output for 18 minutes. With 18650 the light cannot sustain full output, but does keep a good output for 76 minutes.






To see how this light handles the heat, I did a run on my test bench with a temperature sensor on the light. As expected the brightness drops slightly when the led gets hot. The body does get very hot, but something happens at 35 - 37 minutes, the output is reduced, the current drops and the temperature is going down again. This looks as some sort of thermal sensor in the light, that is reducing output due to heat.
Note: My test does not simulate actual usage conditions, but are done on a test bench with only the head of the light and no cooling airflow, i.e. the light will get hotter than during normal use.






With higher voltage the power in the light is greater and the temperature will rise faster. The led gets hotter here, but when the body reaches 60 degree centigrade the output is reduced.






The strobe is 9.8 Hz with 46% duty cycle.

The light does not use pwm and only has a small amount of high frequency noise in the light.



[size=+3]Comparison to other Flashlights[/size]

ThruNite TN10, ThruNite TN12, ThruNite Scorpion:











Sunwayman V20C, Fenix TK21 U2, Olight M21-X:











For the full comparison to other lights with graphs and beamshots see here





[size=+3]Notes[/size]

The light was supplied by ThruNite for review.


----------



## candle lamp (Oct 10, 2011)

Another excellent review. Thanks for your effort as usual. HKJ! :thumbsup:

TN12 looks small among the lights powered by 1x18650m, so it's a good EDC light.
It's a shame that the runtime curve on high mode with 1x18650 is not so good as med. mode.

KH


----------



## Miri (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for this nice and informative review!

As I am new to flashlights, I especially like detailed runtime graphs and pics of the light to build my own oppionion.

Keep the nice reviews coming!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Minescence (Oct 15, 2011)

Any idea when this light will be for sale ? I could not find the TN 12, even on the Thrunite website.


----------



## HKJ (Oct 17, 2011)

Lou Minescence said:


> Any idea when this light will be for sale ? I could not find the TN 12, even on the Thrunite website.



ThruNite says they will ship it this week.


----------



## samdiggy (Oct 19, 2011)

Is the Scorpion referenced above (and used in the linked full comparison) the original or the Scorpion V2?I have a V2 on the way and I'm very exited about it!Great Review on the TN 12. Thanks.


----------



## HKJ (Oct 19, 2011)

samdiggy said:


> Is the Scorpion referenced above (and used in the linked full comparison) the original or the Scorpion V2?I have a V2 on the way and I'm very exited about it!Great Review on the TN 12. Thanks.



It is the Scorpion V2, the same as in my review.


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 20, 2011)

This is a light I'm keeping an eye on and I'm really considering ordering one when they become available hopefully that is soon. I do wish the medium was brighter than 95lmn, somewhere around 225-250 lumen would be better for me especially considering it has a 35 lumen low plus the firefly mode.


----------



## HKJ (Oct 20, 2011)

ThruNite has announced the light in the market place now.


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 20, 2011)

HKJ said:


> ThruNite has announced the light in the market place now.



Thanks for the heads up HKJ and thanks for the review.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Oct 22, 2011)

Did you by chance get a TI to review as well?


----------



## HKJ (Oct 23, 2011)

Beacon of Light said:


> Did you by chance get a TI to review as well?



Not yet, but I hope to get one.


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 26, 2011)

I got my TN12 today and it's not dark yet but I've been messing with it for a few hours and so far I'm pretty impressed. Nice tint, great knurling, the forward switch gives good feedback so I can use momentary without accidentally activating constant on. 

So far nice light I just wish the medium was about twice as bright because the low and medium are to close together. One thing it seems you will not have to worry about is will your 18650's fit, I'm using the large Redilast 3100mah and there is still room to spare.


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 26, 2011)

There is one thing here I don't like, when you loosen the head you can change modes just by barely touching the head and this leads to mode skipping when your normally changing modes. 

HKJ I went back and read your review again and noticed you mentioned this and that a cleaning solved the issue, hopefully I can duplicate that.


----------



## HIDblue (Oct 28, 2011)

Great review HKJ. I was looking for a smaller 1x18650 for EDC carry and it looks like the TN12 may fit the bill. 

I wonder how it compares to the Zebralight SC600? Anyone have both?


----------



## HKJ (Oct 28, 2011)

HIDblue said:


> Great review HKJ. I was looking for a smaller 1x18650 for EDC carry and it looks like the TN12 may fit the bill.
> 
> I wonder how it compares to the Zebralight SC600? Anyone have both?



I have included the SC600 in some of my beamshots/comparisons, but not directly against the TN12.


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 28, 2011)

HIDblue said:


> Great review HKJ. I was looking for a smaller 1x18650 for EDC carry and it looks like the TN12 may fit the bill.
> 
> I wonder how it compares to the Zebralight SC600? Anyone have both?



The SC600 appears slightly brighter on a ceiling bounce but it's close, as for the beam well the SC600 beam is a whole lot wider and throws just about the same and if the TN12 throws better it isn't by much. 

So again what I see is the SC600 has a wider and brighter spill while at the same time the throw is about the same with maybe a 10-15m advantage to the TN12. 

I cleaned my TN12 and still have the mode skipping, I guess the head looses contact somewhere when the head is in the loose position as you can just barely put any pressure on the head (while loose) and change modes. When the head is tight of course you don't have this problem so I take the light for what it is, a pretty solid bright forward switch light that has a head that reminds me of past E series Surefire.


----------



## HIDblue (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks jch37013. Between the two, SC600 and TN12, which would you personally choose for EDC carry?


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 30, 2011)

HIDblue said:


> Thanks jch37013. Between the two, SC600 and TN12, which would you personally choose for EDC carry?



That would certainly be the SC600, the TN12 is a pretty good light but the SC600 IMO is the best EDC you can buy. There are things to consider like the different UI's, battery types and size but head to head the SC600 is very hard to beat.


----------



## HIDblue (Oct 30, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> That would certainly be the SC600, the TN12 is a pretty good light but the SC600 IMO is the best EDC you can buy. There are things to consider like the different UI's, battery types and size but head to head the SC600 is very hard to beat.



Thanks again jhc...that says a lot considering the size of your light collection.


----------



## candle lamp (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm wondering if the light will let you know the low battery voltage warning for 2x16340 or 2 CR123A?


----------



## HKJ (Nov 4, 2011)

candle lamp said:


> I'm wondering if the light will let you know the low battery voltage warning for 2x16340 or 2 CR123A?



With a 3 volt warning it will work for 2xCR123 as you can see on the runtime graph. 1xLiIon (i.e. 18650) is just about empty at 3 volt and the warning will only be a short time before the light goes out.


----------

